# Creep Feeder Idea with Pics



## Artisan Acres (Apr 4, 2020)

I was in need of a creep feeder and searched the forum and web for ideas. I had to use what I had on the farm for monetary reasons. I came up with this, and will report back on how well it works. Has been going great for 3 weeks now. I raise Nigerian dwarf but can be customized for bigger goats. I picked the corners for entrance due to kninny size but may need to pick the next size square for wider entrance.

IBC tote frame
2x4 Welded Wire 5’ tall
Zip ties
Saw Zaw with metal cutting blade
Moultrie Gravity Feeder $25 sold at Tractor Supply and Walmart
Couple hours time

I took IBC tote frame and turned upside down so the bottom acts as a roof. Made two entrances in the corners by sawing two of the metal bars off for bigger height to walk in. Wrapped the frame with welded wire using zip ties. Strapped gravity feeder to back of frame inside away from the two entrances. 
Kids are now 5-6 weeks old and have zero problems entering and exiting and dams cannot get in. Even my skinny dam with narrow shoulders can’t make it. Only problem is refilling the feeder. I have to tip the entire frame up which I strategically placed close to the barn as to be able to tip up and kneel down to bend down under and fill up feeder then get out and tip back down. You could take it one step further and unscrew the “roof” and put on hinges to lift up and pour in food to feeder. Thanks for reading and any thoughts for improvement are welcome!


----------



## OverTheMoon (Jan 4, 2019)

What an awesome idea! I have one of these frames just sitting around waiting for me to have a use for it! Up to now, I've just been hanging a hay feeder on it!
This is a much better idea! Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## Artisan Acres (Apr 4, 2020)

No problem! It also gives the babies a place to hide from other goats. I’ve even found them sleeping in there. I have a small barn and needed the creep feeder to be outside and it has been great. I might take your idea and hang a hay feeder on the side! Super multi purpose 😁


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Artisan Acres said:


> Thanks for reading and any thoughts for improvement are welcome!


The feeder is strapped in place between 2 uprights of the frame. If the welded wire between those 2 uprights, (directly behind and above) the feeder, were cut out and removed, would the opened area be large enough to remove the feeder top (attached by something to let it hang free and be retrieved) and refill it by using a large size feed scoop?


----------



## Artisan Acres (Apr 4, 2020)

That’s good thinking. I wouldn’t want to remove the welded wire completely because i know my dams would try to squeeze and jump up in there. It is wider than the entrances. But, if there was a way to make a trap door right there behind the feeder, to be able to open and close it, would be ideal. I’m going to look into making that happen. Here are close ups of that area.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Very well done! That’s a great idea!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Love it!!

Maybe you could put a big PVC pipe into the feeder that comes up and out of the IBC frame? That way you could just dump food in it from the outside. You could even put a cap on the PVC pipe to keep things like rain and bugs out. Just an idea. Hope that wasn't too confusing let me know if you need me to explain it better.


----------



## JML Farms (Jan 1, 2021)

What a great idea!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Artisan Acres said:


> But, if there was a way to make a trap door right there behind the feeder, to be able to open and close it, would be ideal.


Close up and description of size of that section helped. Cut out the welded wire of that square above the feeder, refasten the ends of welded wire with JB Weld to the metal frames surrounding it. Cut a square of hardware cloth, plywood, heavy plastic, etc. about 2 1/2" - 3" wider than the opening. Attach the top part onto the metal frame cross beam, with zip tie or medium weight wire (with a little slack) in 3 or 4 places, it will act as a hinge. Depending on the material used, the bottom fastener might need to be some type of wire that could be closed by a double twist. I don't know whether JB Weld would be strong enough to apply some type of metal fastener or not. Would appreciate seeing what you come up with when it's finished.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Elbee (12 mo ago)

This is genius! Thank you for the great explanation and pics. If anyone else makes a version, I can't wait to see. That is a very nice looking feeder in there. How are you liking it?

And your kids are fabulous. I love that chocolate roan with blue eyes..she seems special.


----------



## Artisan Acres (Apr 4, 2020)

I loved it! It worked great for my Nigerian dwarfs. Kids could fit in, others could not. The dams would try by putting there head in occasionally but knew they couldn’t squeeze in and heavy enough they couldn’t push it around. The feeder I got worked perfect and everything stayed waterproof.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

It looks awesome! I think I’ll have to make one now😁


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

I knew I’d be able to find some good ideas on here for a creep feeder… I just told the hubby that an IBC tote w/ frame would make a great Mother’s Day present 😂


----------



## Tom Colvin (Jun 10, 2018)

Artisan Acres said:


> I was in need of a creep feeder and searched the forum and web for ideas. I had to use what I had on the farm for monetary reasons. I came up with this, and will report back on how well it works. Has been going great for 3 weeks now. I raise Nigerian dwarf but can be customized for bigger goats. I picked the corners for entrance due to kninny size but may need to pick the next size square for wider entrance.
> 
> IBC tote frame
> 2x4 Welded Wire 5’ tall
> ...


This is a good idea. I have one I made and have used for years. I’ll try to make pics of it when I can. Mind is 16 foot long but Apx 3-1/2 feet wide. It sets inside my coral along side one of the coral fence . I have a homemade adjustable wooden gate that can be locked closed or open depending on need. On one end it has a gate for me to enter. I run 3 troughs in it (goat feeder troughs from tractor supply) and can feed 18-20 at a time. When they have a hard time getting in the gate they are about 4-1/2 to 5 months old (50-60 pounds). Then they are ready to sell. The feed is put in to 3 different feed funnels (4 inch pvc drain pipe) about 3-1/2 ft long with caps on them on one end and a pvc diverter (pvc gutter drain to 4 inch pvc pipe) with a homemade throat to scatter the feed down the trough. I don’t have to go in the pen unless to clean it out or clean troughs. I’ll try to make pics this evening. I don’t have but 3 eating in it now so I have removed 2 troughs until needed again. Also my gate is adjustable for widening/narrowing or for making shorter or taller. I have use this for over 3 + years now and the little goats love it, the Nannie’s hate it. My babies just start going in on their on when they are ready to eat on their own. They will start out eating with mom and about 3 weeks later you’ll see them in the feeder. That when I increase the feed by maybe a quarter can for each new goat. After about 6-7 maybe 8 weeks they will be eating almost as much as mom does. I don’t do hay in this feeder or water. When they are finished, I lock them out until next feeding. Works for TKC Farms anyway. I try and do pics tonight when I feed up.


----------

